# how long did it take your legs to stop aching?



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 May 2011)

just started commuting fixed, most times on this placement i take the long hilly way round. it only adds up to 38 miles per day. it's very hilly and i'm running 49:20 (69 inch).

my legs are aching like crazy, but in the muscle building way.

how long did it take before yours got back to feeling the way they did on gears? i.e., not painfully sore.

shaun


----------



## dan_bo (15 May 2011)

I never really noticed any increase in ache when I switched. I'm sure you'll get used to it wiv that monster commute of yours pretty quickly though big fella.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (15 May 2011)

Do you feel any pain while actually riding? If so, on what parts of the ride?

Which parts are hurting?

If not, you are probably just going to have to treat it as a heavy workout and give yourself time to recover between days on the fixie, by using your geared bike, or just alternating between taking it super-easy for a couple of days and riding normally so you don't do yourself a mischief.


----------



## Furkz (15 May 2011)

why dont you hit the gym a few times a week and do some ood squat and calf exercises mixed with some core exercises. this will tone you up and make you stronger... in addition try taking 2 protein shake's everyday. one for or before breakfast and one after your last ride. will help with recover and maintain your muscles.

im not a pro for advice but this what i would do... actually i go gym anyways and the days im not riding im doing squats and calf extensions.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 May 2011)

it is just muscle stiffness pain, due to having to put some effort in. just wondered how long others took to adapt. i do live in really hilly country tho.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (16 May 2011)

I used to have a 32 mile commute on a 73 inch,really felt it for the first month 

Going to work was ok being mostly downhill, coming home was tough after 

doing a full shift and then faced with 800 feet of climbing most of which came 

in the last 5 miles,make sure you load yourself up with protein shakes.

It does get easier


----------



## Bicycle (16 May 2011)

I had a similar commute when I first put a fixed-gear together.

I quickly learned to take the fixed bike only when I felt 100% fresh and clear-headed.

I too had achey legs whenever I commuted on the f/g.

I can't say how long it lasted for 2 reasons:

1. I commuted on it only rarely, precisely because of the ache...

2. I left that job (40-mile round trip) and do not cycle so far any more.

3. My legs still ache after riding 40+ miles on the fixed-gear bike. It is a different ache to the one I get with gears and a free-wheel.

I have no explanation for any of the above.

But I know the fixed-gear bike makes me giggle more.... which is priceless.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (16 May 2011)

I had really nasty knee ache/pain for a couple of months once I started resisting the pedals to break, but that is an unusual pressure for the knees to cope with, and my knees are totally pain-free and less crunchy now after persevering.

If you have commuted this route regularly before your legs should get used to it fairly quickly i.e. a couple of weeks. You may find you have to adjust your pace to help; I fly up hills I used to struggle with but crawl down hills I used to rocket down.



Bicycle said:


> But I know the fixed-gear bike makes me giggle more.... which is priceless.



+1 




(fixie) +



(me) =


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2011)

MTFU ! 

Man The Fixie Up !


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 May 2011)

fossyant said:


> MTFU !
> 
> Man The Fixie Up !


----------



## wheres_my_beard (16 May 2011)

It sounds like you are going to have to beast the climbs (high cadence and momentum will help)... crawling up with loads of torque will destroy your legs/ knees (from experience) so keep the speed up as you climb


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 May 2011)

thats assuming you can get a run up! I have one beast of hill ( IMO ) on my commute and if I don`t get a run up I have to get out the saddle and just go for it, impossible to spin up it in the gear I run but to the OP, your legs will get used to it, my legs are fine no aches or pains you just have to put the miles in plain and simple.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> thats assuming you can get a run up! I have one beast of hill ( IMO ) on my commute and if I don`t get a run up I have to get out the saddle and just go for it, impossible to spin up it in the gear I run but to the OP, your legs will get used to it, my legs are fine no aches or pains you just have to put the miles in plain and simple.


Obviously, Shaun's 12,000 miles of freewheel commuting over the past 18 months haven't done the trick!


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Obviously, Shaun's 12,000 miles of freewheel commuting over the past 18 months haven't done the trick!



Exactly lazy boy way of cycling, got a mans bike now though


----------



## dave r (21 May 2011)

Been back on fixed just over three and a half years now, I only get aching legs when I do the longer and harder winter club rides on fixed. First ride this year was 68 hard lumpy fixed miles, legs ached when I got back and the following day. normally when I've been out on a Sunday, on fixed or on gears, I try and make Mondays commuting gentle recovery rides, note the try, I don't always succeed in doing that though.


----------

